# Tv production



## tvtash (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! This is my first thread and it's good to meet you all! 

So I'm moving to Bangkok in around 3 months with the hope of making it in the TV industry (as a production assistant/coordinator) and wondered if anyone had any tips. I can't speak Thai but I have a degree and experience working abroad. I have contacted various companies and have had some positive feed back so far.
Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences that they can share about the industry as a foreigner?

Thanks so much


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

I would say that for you to work in the TV industry here in Thailand are slim to none.
the Thai's have the TV industry <Snip> up, every uncle,brother,and sister works there,all family 
and friends of the family. just forget about working in TV.


----------

